# Disabling USB Flash Disk Write Protected



## soulfly (May 29, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I am trying to reformat my usb flash drive. The problem is when i start to reformat it, a message appears saying "the disk is write protected". How can I disable the write protect of my usb flash drive? I'm using avb 128mb usb flash drive. I have installed the drivers for it and I also tried to do a low level format but a message appears saying "Error! The disk is under write protection. To execute the command, please unlock the write protection".

How can unlock the write protection of my usb flash drive?

Any help is highly appreciated.


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Is there any sort of mechanical locking switch on the flash drive?


----------



## soulfly (May 29, 2004)

There are no external switch for locking/unlockng the flash drive write protect (unlike w/ floppy disk)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you're running ME/2K/XP, you shouldn't need any drivers. If you installed drivers for any of those environments, I'd remove them.


----------

